# I found a use for English saddle racks ;)



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

When used backwards in the trailer, western saddles ride great!








We have 3 racks up now, that was just a fitting trial. We drop a piece of rubber hose over the horns and it works vey well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not seeing how they are backwards?


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

The saddle racks aren't backwards. The saddles are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

thats what I dont get, the saddle is on the rack the correct way round?
the pommel of an English saddle (front of it) should be against the wall


----------

